# Hendre Spar Calcite/spar mine



## mistericeman (May 6, 2014)

Being mightily bored on Saturday after spending several hours removing a busted gearbox out of my trusty...ish
1971 Landrover,
I called the troops and Myself and the Mrs headed off to Hendre spar mine in Norf Wales ...
First visit AND boy were we about to be impressed .

Be aware if you are not keen on ladders this probably isnt a trip for you ...IF you dont mind ladders it's a small but perfectly formed explore with a nice sprinkle of epicness .

Plenty of history out there on Hendre as it only closed in 1981 employing @7 men extracting spar and calcite for use in the manufacture of everything from steel to toothpaste and refrigerants .



































































Stunning in there AND some plenty big chamberage


----------



## flyboys90 (May 6, 2014)

Amazing climb down to the lower levels!cracking photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote (May 7, 2014)

That's a very big and very impressive hole,loved the cave pearls.Thanks for sharing


----------



## mistericeman (May 8, 2014)

Cheers guys ....

It was a great day out (Well more like half a day) ...Finding that your local shop has flogged you two packs of duff batteries that morning for your camera was a tad upsetting to be honest ....
mind least id got some shots on the way to the bottom .


----------



## Onmyown (May 13, 2014)

Fantastic location and some great shots,thanks for sharing


----------

